# Cancelled growth scan



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,

I had IUGR and placenta praevia with my first pregnancy. My DD was delivered by caesaraen section at 36.5 weeks due to the growth problems. She weighed 4lb 12oz. In view of this history my obstetrician had planned 4 weekly growth scans from 28 weeks to check that this problem does not recur in this pregnancy. The first one at 28 weeks was fine but my 32 week scan has been cancelled as my obstetrician has been signed off sick. They say they are unable to offer me another appointment as all the other doctors are too busy and they are unsure yet if a locum is going to be brought over to cover. My concern is that my DD's growth started slowing down at 32 weeks and by 34-35 weeks she stopped growing all together. I know that this is dangerous to my baby if it goes undiagnosed so I am naturally worried. My bump is not very big, although from memory I feel it is bigger than with my first. The fundal measurements that the midwives do never seem very accurate for me so I really don't know what to do. Should I start making more of a fuss to get an appointment or am I being overly worried? I would appreciate any advice you have.

Many thanks, Jenny


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

That's such a shame, it's unusual for them just to cancel all one consultants appointments just because they are off sick  

I think I would push for a scan, just purely for your own peace of mind given your previous history.  Your mdiwife's measurements aren't 100% accurate, but a leeway of 2 weeks bigger or smaller is allowed, to account for the fact that we all measure a bit differently.  If there is any significant problem with growth though, it would usually be picked up from abdominal measurements.  I think though, if your consultant felt it necessary to have these scans, you shouldn't be missing them, a registrar would be able to look at the scan and say if it was ok or not,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for responding. Unfortunately here in the channel islands we only have consultants, no junior doctors at all so it is not possible for a registrar to do the scan. However you have given me the confidence to ring up and be a bit more insistent! I will let you know how I get on. Thanks again, Jenny


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

sorry, I didn't realise they only had consultants, are they in the hospital all the time on call to prescribe things then? I think ours would have something to say if we tried it with them ha ha!
Hopefully your consultant won't be off long term and it might just be slightly delayed. If you have the same midwife measuring you each time, she will be doing it from the same point, and should give an indication on the rate of growth,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Yep, they are the only ones on call 24hrs, no junior doctors to do the trivial stuff, all consultant led! It is a strange system. I am planning on chasing up about the scan early next week if I hear nothing before then.


----------



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hiya,

Just to let you know that I managed to get myself a scan yesterday. The baby is growing along the 50th centile and is already 4lb 7oz (I am 33 weeks). My DD weighed 4lb 12oz at birth (36.5 weeks)!! We are really pleased with this news. The consultant I saw suggested I see my own consultant again at 39 weeks. I was a bit surprised at this as its 6 weeks away but I didn't challenge it because I was so excited to hear this baby is doing well that I got all caught up in the moment! Do you think it is ok to wait 6 weeks? There was plenty of fluid around the baby which she said was a really good sign for growth. Is it likely then that this baby's growth will be ok?

Thanks for your time, Jenny


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That's excellent news, glad you got a scan.  S/he sounds to be growing fine, and a different story to last time, so I think 6 weeks would be fine to wait, unless you have any reason to be concerned in the meantime.  How did you manage to get the scan by the way?  

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,

I actually got very lucky. This consultant I saw had some free time tues afternoon so the secretary of my consultant rang me at work to see could I come up straight away. It was a bit of a mad dash but I made it up there and so did my husband which was really nice. Im glad I didn't have to ring up and make a fuss as I would have felt awkward about doing that!

Baby is also head down with his spine along my stomach which she said was great for attempting a natural delivery this time. Is the baby likely to move around again before delivery? On a couple of midwife appopintments he has been lying transverse but always head down at the scan.

Jenny


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

he could still turn, but hopefully he's in a comfy position now, so he might stay there!!
Emilycaitlin xx


----------

